# Wanting to Bag a VW Sharan



## MK5Lust (Sep 22, 2012)

Ive currently got a Mk5 GTI on Airlift slam XL front struts, double bellow rears and full autopilot v2 managment.
Question is, im having to buy a VW Sharan for family reasons and would like to know if the MK5 GTI kit could be adapted to fit the Sharan?
Im happy to try and fabricate some brackets to fit the rear bags in place of the coil springs, but was unsure if i could remove the bags from the front slamXL struts and use them as over bags on the standard sharan dampers?
The Sharan will be approx year 2002 model, TDI sport 115 PD engine.
I dont think Airlift list a kit for that model Sharan but could be wrong

Any help would be most appreciated


----------



## MK5Lust (Sep 22, 2012)

Unsure if you have them in the states as im from uk?
This is a seat Alhambra, same as a vw Sharan


----------



## King Luis (Oct 31, 2012)

sharan is not available in north america. VW decided to partner up with Chrysler/Dodge and badge the caravan as a VW over here. :facepalm:

sharan is a cool van, cousin had one in portugal. one of those on bags would be sweet. good luck on the install.


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

Doesn't look too complicated... Get yourself the Airlift builder kit and get to work! :beer:


----------



## MK5Lust (Sep 22, 2012)

That's brilliant. I'm hoping to use the mkv slam XL struts and sharan top mounts. If not can the bag be removed off the XL strut and put onto the standard sharan damper?


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

I would opt for retaining the slam XL top mount. All you'd have to do is drill thru holes in the sharan strut tower for mounting. If the top plate to strut tower mating varies drastically, see what you can do to modify it or perhaps have one machined out of similar plate steel with the same "stud-style" mounting.

Only other issues I see are different strut lengths or a different ID in the spindle. If you need more length out of the strut, you might be able to sleeve the strut body.


----------



## MK5Lust (Sep 22, 2012)

The Sharan top mount is the same as MK4 golf so has the dome shape in the tower so no flat surface to drill out. Maybe i could mount the sharan top mount on top of the mk5 mount :sly:
Im still unsure if the Sharan is 50 or 55mm strut, if its 50, could the hubs be machined out to 55mm to accept my struts?

Thanks for all your help 

EDIT:

Quick google brought up this picture of strut top mounting surface


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

I grabbed this picture of a Seat Alhambra from the same album. Supposedly the Alhambra shares the same platform as the Sharan.










I honestly think you can utilize the stud-style mounting on the XL's top plate as it appears to have plenty of surface up top for some thru holes. Do you have the van yet or are you just trying to come up with a plan for later down the line?

Also, boring out the spindle from 50mm to 55mm is prob best case scenario if the two aren't a perfect match. Shouldn't be too hard for a machinist to fixture the spindle.

I'm curious as to whether the Sharan shares any part numbers for the front struts themselves with any other platforms.


----------



## MK5Lust (Sep 22, 2012)

Not got it yet and to be honest it seems the Seat Alhambra is more readily available with more choice in uk and cheaper so will probably end up with 1 of them.

Do you not think the 3 bolt top mount from the mkv strut will be inline with the hole in the sharan body so I wouldn't have anywhere to drill? Or do you think the 3 bolt pitch is wider?
Il be removing my mkv kit shortly in preparation of selling the car so will have a better understanding of what the top mount looks like and measures.


----------

